# A twofold question



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Can anyone sex my false map turtle or is it still to immature for secondary sex characteristics to show? I have a male in quarentine and if the one I am having you attempt to sex is female than I must return the male as I do not want babies. The turtle in question is about 12 months old.

Secondly how do you combat excessive weight, I have cut back on feedings to once every two weeks but "she" is still pudgy, any suggestions would be great!

Sorry for the pic layout I don't know how to move them...

Edit thanks for the tip mettle!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'd guess male. But that's a total guess.

Pics can be wrapped if you insert them into the post by clicking on them in the list and then putting one on each line.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Just for a comparison here is my adult male just recently come out of quarentine which was a month. Note the longer claws, for the first turtle these have not come in so I am hoping for a ventral sexing...

Is it possible to tell the age of a turtle.. this was the only one I could get a hold of. And I still need an answer on preventing/combating excessive weight gain, aside from limiting the feedings to once every two to three weeks. Thanks.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

if it has pretty long front claws then its a male. also the tail area has to be sharp carved in. females tend to have shorter claws.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

You shouldn't have to limit feedings to a weekly thing. Maybe better food choices is the option?


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

What do you suggest? I mainly feed the formulated turtles diets by zoomed tetra and hikari. Once a month they get a few bugs as treats.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Think about temperature alterations? Cold temps slow the metablism. Hotter temps speed it up. Keeping the water warmed will also promote more activity and thus burn some of that excess that the turtle may be keeping on. Something to think about, at least.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Water temp: 74
Room temp 80
Basking spot temp 90's

I take them out side in a large container as well to get natural sun, (Under my supervision of coarse, never when I am not there, they also come back in if I have to go back in as well)


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Don't know what to say. In all honesty it's probably the food that you're feeding. Not all commercial diets are that great for turles as a sole source of food. Maybe try a turtle forum and ask there. People will have more specialized knowledge.


----------



## DiscusMel (Jul 21, 2004)

I'd say the turtle in question is a female, if its 12 months old
and still has the short claws and short tail then its a female.

As for food i'm sorry but you must be feeding a heck of alot
of protein for it still to be fat and only feeding every few weeks.
Mine get fed every 2-3 days with low fat pellets alternating with
lettuce.I bet even prawns and mussels have less protein than
most of the pellets you can buy.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Low fat pellets? Where do you get those? Also I have started feeding frozen foods for turtles, after I thaw it of coarse, She actually seems to have lost weight now as well. I also feed fluckers turtle pellets. Any links to high quality turtle pellets will be welcome!

Thanks!


----------

